# apprenticeship in the bay area



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rique Escamilla said:


> I'm really interested in getting into this trade, I'm currently taking the njatc math exam to be able to apply for my local ibew 302. In the meantime I wanna get some experience working in the field, I'm a hard worker,reliable, and enjoy learning new things. I would really appreciate the opportunity to get my foot in the door. Anyone who knows any non union places looking for apprentices in the bay area I'd be truly grateful!


Move to Washington DC we are begging for young workers, union and in need of good workers.


----------

